# Best Linux Magazine



## anna_don (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey Guys,
                   Which magazine in India do you know of that is the best & solely dedicated to Open Source/Linux? In other words, do you know of a magazine that can provide the quality that Digit does but is dedicated to Linux? I'd really really like to subscribe & remain up to date on these matters...

by the way, ever since I started using Linux, I can't seem to stand Microsoft Windows.. I mean I actually think I'm beginning to loathe it...!!! is that normal? LOL.... 


---------------------------------------------

Running Intrepid & loving it...


----------



## Rahim (Dec 22, 2008)

Linux For You comes to the mind and its not for beginners (at least some articles are for new users) and cant think any other magazine loving FOSS. Digit is bloated.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 22, 2008)

LFY and Linux Journal. I don't know about any other magazine.


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 22, 2008)

Let us make it for begineers,,


----------



## Rahim (Dec 22, 2008)

I hope the MODS wont lock this thread as they have done in the past 

@Dark Star: Yes i hope LFY gives more beginners-related articles rather than giving all not-so-easy-to-ubderstand codes and technical jargon. 50-50 will do and they will keep both sides happy  I hope you got it right.


----------



## furia_bhavesh (Dec 22, 2008)

Ya even I think Linux for You is the de-facto magazine for learning LINUX


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 22, 2008)

1. Do we get LFY outside India? I'm from Nepal. I can very well check any store but I havent bought anything more than Digit.

2. What is the cost?

3. Also, can we get PDF's of the magazine on the internet?

4. Any online equivalent to a good Linux magazine?


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 22, 2008)

desiibond said:


> LFY and Linux Journal. I don't know about any other magazine.


Is linux journal available in India on news stands? Price?



IronManForever said:


> 1. Do we get LFY outside India? I'm from Nepal. I can very well check any store but I havent bought anything more than Digit.
> 
> 2. What is the cost?
> 
> ...



1. On mag, price for Singapore and Malaysia is mentioned but not Nepal.
2.  In India it costs 100INR.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 22, 2008)

I too want to know the price of Linux Journal. I haven't seen it anywhere here in Mumbai 

Linux for you is good, but as said has more articles of expert nature.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 22, 2008)

@IronMan: *www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/ & if you are Ubuntu lover then *fullcirclemagazine.org/


----------



## Garbage (Dec 22, 2008)

"Linux For You" for you...


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 22, 2008)

rahimveron said:
			
		

> @IronMan: *www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/ & if you are Ubuntu lover then *fullcirclemagazine.org/


Thanx. I'd prefer the former. I want something that looks into FOSS holistically.


----------



## Ecstasy (Dec 23, 2008)

Linux is definitely not for beginners. I have been using windows since 7 to 8 yrs and from past 2 or 3 mths I'm trying to install linux but it won't work. It gets installed but then windows wouldn't work. 

Any reason behind that guys?

Anyway, to answer the first post i have heard about only 1 magazine and that is "Linux for you".


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 24, 2008)

Ecstasy said:


> Linux is definitely not for beginners. I have been using windows since 7 to 8 yrs and from past 2 or 3 mths I'm trying to install linux but it won't work. It gets installed but then windows wouldn't work.
> 
> Any reason behind that guys?
> 
> Anyway, to answer the first post i have heard about only 1 magazine and that is "Linux for you".




Linux is not for begineers is just a myth. It has evolved a lot and is no longer restrained to the cmd, it extends much beyond that. Just have a look at distributions like Linux Mint,OpenSUSE,Fedora-they will make any window user feel at home.

For your query, read the installation guide of distro(just google) you are trying to install. It would guide you how to have a dual boot system.


----------



## Ecstasy (Dec 24, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Linux is not for begineers is just a myth. It has evolved a lot and is no longer restrained to the cmd, it extends much beyond that. Just have a look at distributions like Linux Mint,OpenSUSE,Fedora-they will make any window user feel at home.
> 
> For your query, read the installation guide of distro(just google) you are trying to install. It would guide you how to have a dual boot system.


Yes, well i have already started downloading Fedora. So lets see what happens...


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 24, 2008)

Ecstasy said:


> from past 2 or 3 mths I'm trying to install linux but it won't work. It gets installed but then windows wouldn't work.
> 
> Any reason behind that guys?



There must have been any mistake from your side(like formatting windows partition or not installing grub properly). All the distros that I have tried give you the option to dual boot without any problem. You just need to ensure that you proceed the correct way.


----------

